# Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?



## Laksos (8. April 2005)

*Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie lang eure bevorzugten Pilk- und Bootsruten für das Angeln vom Kutter sind.
Bei den postings könnt ihr ja Gründe angeben, warum ihr gerade diese von euch gewählte Länge fischt (z.B. langes Naturködervorfach, Entfernung von der Bordwand... usw.). Auf eure Vorlieben und die Mehrheit der Entscheidungen bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## Burki (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine Pilkrute ist eigentlich ziemlich sensibles Gerät und hat eine Länge von 3,00 Metern.
Ich denke beim Kutter sollte sie nicht kürzer sein.


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine Sportex Black Arrow ist 2,70 Meter lang, für mich eine ideale Länge fürs Pilken!


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Moin Moin ,
meine Comaran , war günstig deshalb keine Sportex  :q , ist 3,30 lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 180 g . Habe sie einmal weil mega günstig und wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat auch guut und zum anderem, weil ich bei der Länge und dem Wurfgewicht damit auch auf der Brücke von Schönberg was anfangen kann  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tyron (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine drei Ostseeruten sind alle zwischen 2,70 m und 3,15m lang...


----------



## kiepenangler (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

moin,
also meine beiden ruten die ich hauptsächlich benutze sind 3,40m und 3,50m lang. wenn man mit langen doppeljigmontagen mit pilker ohne drilling fischt, dann sind längere ruten schon von vorteil.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich fische gerne mit einer langen Rute. Meine Pilkrute ist 3,6m bei einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80g. Damit werfe ich bis zu 120g Pilker!


----------



## Schwede 11 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Moin 
Meine Pilkrute ist 3.3o m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 80g bis 140g!(Glaube ich jedenfalls |kopfkrat )
Sie ist von Zebco World Champion 2!Die Rute hat Rückrad und lässt sich super Werfen!

MFG Timo


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Keinesfalls über 3m, weil alles drüber wird kopflastig und geht aufs Kreuz.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich hab auch gerne die längere Version, weil man damit variantenreicher arbeiten kann.
Nachteile sind die angesprochene Kopflastigkeit und der zumeist zu lange Griff bei den längeren Ruten, der auf dem Kutter nur im Weg ist.
In der Szumme überwiegen für mich persönlich die Vorteile der variantenreicheren Führungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich hab eine 3 m Pilke. Ich würde aber auch bis max. 3,30 m gehen! #h


----------



## darth carper (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Benutze hauptsächlich die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk in 3,60m Länge, weil ich beim Pilken ganz klar einen Vorteil bei längeren Ruten sehe.
Die Rute liegt sehr gut in der Hand, ist leicht und läßt sich den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei fischen.
Das ist aber nicht bei allen Ruten so. Leider verkauft kaum ein Hersteller solch lange Pilkruten und wenn, dann sind sie auch meistens ziemlich schwer.
Darum halte ich die Penn-Rute auch für die beste lange Rute am Markt.


----------



## tidecutter (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Hab ne rute von balzer in der länge 2,70 m und bis 140g wurfgewicht. die nehme ich auch zum spinfischen in norwegen. bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.


----------



## Quallenfischer (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Moin#h
Meine Mitchell ist 2.70 lang und hat 20-70g Wurfgewicht. Damit gehen auch 100g Pilker#6


----------



## Broesel (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Bei meinem Stock handelt es sich schon um ein etwas "betagteres" Model und zwar um die "Daiwa Shogun SSD300". Sie ist zwar vielleicht ein klein wenig steif, aber ich liebe sie, zumal ich mit der Beringung auch ohne Probleme ne Multi drunter bamseln kann...  

Und Sohnemann wartet nun auf die Entjungferung seiner "Exori X-Point Supreme Ocean Jigger Modell 340", die er mal eben so gewonnen hat...ich darf sie aber auch mal antetsten...sagt er...


----------



## Gast 1 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich habe die Zebco Rhino Offshore in 3,30 mit WG 150 g.
Ich nehme die Länge wegen den oft vorhandenen Aufbauten, habe aber immer eine Rute mit 2,7 m mit. Damit ist vieles leichter.

Bedenken habe ich bei den Ruten von Vorpostern, die das Wurfgewicht deutlich überschreiten. Was passiert, wenn an einer WG 80 g. Rute ein großer Dorsch hängt?


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich fische eine Berkley mit einem Wurfgewicht von 80-180gr.Sie ist 3m und für mich die ideale Rute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*



> Was passiert, wenn an einer WG 80 g. Rute ein großer Dorsch hängt?


Im Prinzip gar nix, weil damit auch 20 - 30 Kilo schwere Hechte und Karpfen gedrillt und gelandet werden.
Nachteil: Der Drill dauert länger und ist nicht immer so kontrolliert wie bei stärkerem Geschirr, was unter Umständen bei nicht so aufmerksamen Relingsnachbarn auch mal zum Verlust eines großen Fisches führen kann.


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

erste Wahl ist bei mir meine Cormoran Dorschtwister mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50-120 gr. und einer Länge von 3,50 m. 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Gunnar (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine Shimano Beastmaster 3 m, Wurfgewicht bis 120 gr., nutze ich auch zum Fischen von der Mole/im Hafen. Ansonsten auch zum mittelschweren Spinnangeln in Norge. Hat eine super Aktion und ist schön leicht, was sich gerade wenn man längere Zeit fischt bemerkbar macht.

Gunnar


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Balzer Magna Majesty Soft Pilk, 2,70m


----------



## gerätenarr (10. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Shimano DF 330 50-100g und Quantum Energy Ti-Kev 3m 80-120g.


----------



## Torskfisk (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Daiwa Esox Spin, 3,30 mit 40-120Gr und Quantum Sea Jigger III 3,45 mit 40 - 170 Gr.(als Ersatz für die zerbröselte Zebco Pilk II, mit etwa gleichen Werten)


----------



## Norge-Träumer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich habe 2 bevorzugte.
1. Zebco World Champion Pilk  3,45 m
2. Dega Dorschspin 3,25 m

Fische aber zu 95 % die Zebco.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## MobyDicky (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine bevorzugte Pilkrute ist eine Balzer Magna Silver Pilk in 3,00 m bzw. 3,30 m Länge - für mich ideal zum leichten pilken bis max. 150 g Wurfgewicht.
 #6


----------



## Dorschknorpel (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Penn Charisma senso Pilk in 3,30 (-180gr). Das beste was ich je hatte. Leicht, super Aktion, sehr gute Köderführung möglich, auch bei unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Moin

ich fische eine Balzer Magna Princess Softpilk, 3,10m und 30-135gr WG.  :k 
z.Z. gibt es für *mich* nichts besseres.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Ralf-H (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Moin,
fürs Leichte, 35g bis 100g: Zebco W.-Champion Carp, 3,60m, 2,5lbs
(federleicht, super Wurfweiten)
über 100g: Zebco W.-Champion Sea Jigger, 3,45m, 80-180g
(braucht man fast nie, ansonsten feines Teil)
Vorteil der langen Ruten ist, daß man über die Aufbauten reicht, viel bessere Wurfweiten erzielt und phantastische Köderkontrolle hat.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Chris7 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Also, meine bevorzugte Länge ist eindeutig 3,30m. Das liegt in erster Linie daran, daß ich nur sehr selten vom kleinen Boot aus angle bzw. angeln kann. Und vom großen Kutter ist mir diese Länge einfach am angenehmsten. Ich angle zur Zeit noch mit einer Zebco Extreme Pilk mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50-180 Gramm und wenn es das Wasser zuläßt, dann nutze ich eine Zebco World Champion Seaspin in der Länge 3,25m und einem Wurfgewicht von 35-80 Gramm für´s angeln mit Gummifischen oder leichten Pilkern.

Vor einem guten Jahr habe ich mir noch eine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk zugelegt, ebenfalls in 3,30m, die mir aber überhaupt nicht liegt. Werde sie in Zukunft wohl nur noch zum Welsfischen hier im Rhein einsetzen.

Meine nächste Neuerwerbung wird wohl eine Shimano Technium DF sein. Wurfgewicht 50-100 Gramm. Länge: natürlich auch wieder 3,30 Meter.


----------



## der_Jig (11. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip gar nix, weil damit auch 20 - 30 Kilo schwere Hechte und Karpfen gedrillt und gelandet werden.
> Nachteil: Der Drill dauert länger und ist nicht immer so kontrolliert wie bei stärkerem Geschirr, was unter Umständen bei nicht so aufmerksamen Relingsnachbarn auch mal zum Verlust eines großen Fisches führen kann.


 

das sehe ich nicht so, denn karpfen und hecht muss man nicht stur und mit kraft nach oben pumpen. hechte lässt man schwimmen bis sie müde sind und zieht sie dann zu sich. ein großer dorsch klebt am boden und da bleibt er auch!!!


zu der umfrage:

Ich persönlich fische die balzer magic speed pilk in 3,15m mit einem wurfgewicht von 30 - 150 gr. eine tolle rute, mit sehr viel gefühl und dennoch gutem rückgrad!


----------



## FroDo (12. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine bevorzugte Pilkrutenlänge für das Kutterangeln ist 3,30m. Bei viel Welle, wenig Platz an Board und vor allem bei niedrigen Boardwänden fische ich allerdings auch manchmal kürzer - bis 2,70m. 

Ungünstig werden lange Ruten nach meiner Erfahrung dann, wenn der Wind über die Aufbauten pfeift und die Spitze der Rute mit erwischt. Dann habe ich mit kürzeren Versionen mehr Gefühl und wechsle daher. Die Kombination aus niedrigen Boardwänden und langen Ruten ist für mich problematisch, weil ich regelmäßig einen kraftvollen, beidhändigen Unterhandwurf praktiziere, der unbedingt Platz zwischen Rutenspitze und Wasser benötigt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Meine Dega SeaJig ist 3,30 oder waren es 3,35?! Na ja so um den Dreh. Wäre damals aber eine noch Längere in Landen gewesen hätte ich die gekauft.

Es ist einfach leichter mit einer langen Rute über die Aufbauten zu zirkeln. Ich hab auch noch eine Dega Horizont in ca. 2,80 aber die ist nur für Tage wenn es super beißt oder wenn ich genug Fisch zusammen habe.

Beide Ruten haben ein WG von 150 Gr das ist ja auch genug.

Die Rutenläge solltet aber auch passend zu der Körpergröße sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

ich denke das alles ab 2,70m geeignet ist!
ich habe eine mit 3,10m bis 90g wg zum reinen pilken oder mit einem jig garniert. dann noch  eine mit 3,40m und bis 150g zum jiggen und naturköderangeln.

bei ganz ruhigem wasser dann noch eine mit 3,60 m und 40-70 gramm wg!

an der seite bietet sich eher eine kurze rute an,an bug oder heck könnte man sogar mit 4m fischen!


----------



## fishing-willi (16. April 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

ich hab die dorschspin130 von dega, die is 3,5 meter lang, für mich is das eine ideale länge, kann da gut mit arbeiten!


----------



## Angeltobias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Ich habe die Powerpilk 275 mit 2,4m länge und einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 275 g .Für mich ideal vorallem wenn ich rechts oder links auf dem Kutter stehe, ich bin selbst 2m und gleiche so einiges aus


----------



## basstid (30. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Luv - kurz. 
Lee - lang.
Zwei Ruten ist aber umständlich, deshalb reicht mir eine Lange.


----------



## Lukasmantis (2. April 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Länge eurer Pilkruten für Kutterangeln Ostsee?*

Hallo,

also ich nehme zum Dorschangeln eine Rute von 2,70 Meter.

Allerdings habe ich die letzten Male im Herbst zum Plattfischangeln auf dem Kutter mit einer Feederrute von 4,20 am Buck gefischt.

Das ging Super, da diese Rute ein WG von bis zu 200 gr. hatte.
Und man hat so eine sehr gute Bisserkennung.

Gruß

Lukasmantis


----------

